# supprimer adresse msn



## chicken (9 Novembre 2007)

bonjour,

j'aurai voulu savoir comment effacer les adresses msn quand on l'ouvre et clique sur connexion,on a alors un choix d'adresses et je voudrai qu'elles n'y apparaissent plus.


merci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Novembre 2007)

chicken a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'aurai voulu savoir comment effacer les adresses msn quand on l'ouvre et clique sur connexion,on a alors un choix d'adresses et je voudrai qu'elles n'y apparaissent plus.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Quand tu parles d'adresses, tu veux dire contacts ?

Si c'est &#231;a, tu peux regarder ici.


----------



## chicken (9 Novembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quand tu parles d'adresses, tu veux dire contacts ?
> 
> Si c'est ça, tu peux regarder ici.



nono, je connais ce problème mais ce n'est pas ca.

en faite quand tu ouvre msn, tu clique sur connexion ensuite, et tu choisis l'adresse msn ac laquelle tu veux tu connecter, ensuite dessous tu mets le mot de passe, ben c'est lors du choix des comptes msn, je voudrais les supprimer de la liste des choix.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Novembre 2007)

chicken a dit:


> nono, je connais ce problème mais ce n'est pas ca.
> 
> en faite quand tu ouvre msn, tu clique sur connexion ensuite, et tu choisis l'adresse msn ac laquelle tu veux tu connecter, ensuite dessous tu mets le mot de passe, ben c'est lors du choix des comptes msn, je voudrais les supprimer de la liste des choix.



Ah ok. Désolé, je n'ai qu'un seul compte sur MSN. Je ne peux pas t'aider là. :rose:


----------



## chicken (9 Novembre 2007)

ok, merci quand même.


----------



## rom1.64 (1 Février 2008)

salut,
c'est vrai que c'est une vrai galere mais j'y suis arrivé !!
rentres ds ton disque dur
rentres ds la maison à ton nom
bibliotheque
préference
microsoft
là, plusieurs éléments vont apparaitres, il te faut mettre à la corbeille celui qui s'intitule " com.microsoft.messenger.plist "   (gardes le qd mm ds la corbeille le tps de bien finir tte la manip)
ensuite, réouvres messenger et là réinitialise ton compte avec ton adresse à TOI et tu t'apercevras qu'il n'y aura plus que ton adresse de proposé . bingo


----------



## chicken (2 Février 2008)

rom1.64 a dit:


> salut,
> c'est vrai que c'est une vrai galere mais j'y suis arrivé !!
> rentres ds ton disque dur
> rentres ds la maison à ton nom
> ...




ah ben écoute merci, au top
c'est exactement ca



Bon, on déménage, direction "Internet et réseau" !


----------



## matmut14 (22 Avril 2008)

rom1.64 a dit:


> salut,
> c'est vrai que c'est une vrai galere mais j'y suis arrivé !!
> rentres ds ton disque dur
> rentres ds la maison à ton nom
> ...





Bonjour, j'ai fais et refais la manip, mais les adresses msn sont toujours la!!! j'utilise Msn mssenger (pr Mac) version 6.0.3....sur Mac OS X version 10.5.2.
quelqu'un peut m'aider??


----------



## palmakoil (17 Novembre 2008)

salut
chez moi sur Leopard ça marche bien. Pour ne pas avoir à faire la manipulation à chaque fois, il suffit de bloquer le fichier "com.microsoft.messenger.plist" en le verrouillant (ctrl + click, lire les informations et cocher "vérouiller") ainsi votre fichier ne sera pas modifier par l'application Messenger, donc aucune autre adresse que la premiére rentrée ne s'ajoutera à la liste des comptes.


----------



## eresarel (18 Septembre 2010)

j'ai trouvé ..... 
tu lance messenger et dans le fenetre de connection tu cliques sur "effacer l'historique" avant meme de te connecter ! ca marche !!!! Je viens de le faire

ERic


----------

